# Aspen Lillian 04/14/08



## goldlion

After thinking I would never, ever have my baby I finally started to get spontaneous and random contractions Saturday evening after having a bit of a bloody show. After the crampy contractions got worse I went to the emergency to make sure they weren't something else and it seemed bleak... 1cm dilated and very mild contractions. The night was long and I had absolutely no sleep because the pain was intensifying. I had to go back to the emergency the next day at 2pm to get monitored again so I held off until then.

When we went back to the emergency I was getting contractions about every 5 minutes and they were semi-intense, lasting 30 seconds. The doctor told us he thought it was best we hit the road and go to the hospital because I might go into labour in the next few days. We left immediately and arrived at the hospital an hour later to find out we were 3cm dilated at 6pm. 

We decided to do a bit of walking to get things moving but my contractions were so painful and frequent that I kept having to stop. We went back to our room and waited for the doctor. He came back in around 9pm and I was 6cm dilated. I decided to try to get a nap in but couldn't because I was in such intense back pain (Aspen was face-up so she was killing my back). 

At 11pm the doc came back and I was 9cm dilated and progressing quickly. Almost immediately after he checked me my water broke and the contractions were coming about every 2 minutes, sometimes less, and they were incredibly intense. I just breathed through them, never making a sound. 

Soon after that I had an intense urge to push during my contractions and had a difficult time trying to stop. The doctor checked me once more to find out I was 10cm and ready to go. It was a great environment... I was never told when to push or how long to push. I pushed whenever I felt the urge and it felt like an eternity. The pressure was horrendous but I felt more motivated when I felt her head coming out. Soon enough my beautiful princess arrived at a solid 8lbs 1.5 ounces 22 inches long! What an amazing feeling... I can't even explain! She was definitely a big girl.. she gave me a little bit of a tear and I've got 7 stitches.

Overall I was in labour for about 28 hours but once I got past the first phase the rest seemed to go so quickly. I had no pain relief and sometimes found it a bit hard to cope but I just breathed through everything. Good thing I read all those books about labour or I would've been lost. My DH was incredible support the entire time. The staff was amazed at how well I took the pain.. smiling between pushes and saying "Thank You" every time someone said I was doing well. It was an amazing labour but difficult to say the least. I'm so happy to be home today with my little Aspie. 

On the car-ride back home
https://photos-651.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v232/19/13/509224651/n509224651_490663_6984.jpg

https://photos-651.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v232/19/13/509224651/n509224651_490665_7600.jpg

First family photo
https://photos-651.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v232/19/13/509224651/n509224651_490662_6625.jpg


----------



## charveyron

She's gorgeous - congratulations
xxx


----------



## kelly2903

wow you did well girly. congrats and i love the pics she is gorgeous. nice family pic you dont even look like you went trhough 28 hours labour you look great i looked horendous :rofl: well done hun. x:hug:


----------



## Louisa K

Awwwww wow, well done Goldlion, you did it!!

Sounds like you had an amazing exprience, you done great!!

Little baby Aspen is absolutely perfect, she's amazing.. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

She's lovely :) You did well Goldlion, hope I can stay as calm as you when the time comes! xXx


----------



## miel

congratulations:) you did a fabulous job and a beautiful little girl :)


----------



## Margerle

w00t~!

Way to go girl!

Well done!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## JennyLynn512

She looks beautiful!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous :hug:


----------



## AquaDementia

I knew she would be gorgeous. HUGE congrats :)


----------



## Serene123

She's beautiful! Well done you for getting through it with no pain relief too!


----------



## bluebell

Ahhh - she's gorgeous. Congratulations and well done for getting through 28 hours of labour without any pain relief!!

:cloud9:

xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

COngratulations! What a beautiful little girl! You look so proud and so you should be!


----------



## horrorheart13

Well done, she's absolutely gorgeous!!! :happydance:


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations, sounds like you had such a wonderful labor!!! 

Your new little girl is sooo beautiful!


----------



## Heather.78

amazing story hun thanks for sharing congrats on your beautiful baby girl


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!!! She is so beautiful! Makes it all worth it!! :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

My God no pain relief? Woman you need a medal!!!


congratulations
She is absolutely beautiful...:hug:


----------



## kookie

well done congratulations


----------



## BurtonBaby

CONGRATS!!!! Aspen is beautiful, and you did amazing! Glad to hear everything went well, and you and your DH have your gorgeous little girl at home now! :hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats, shes gorgeous :D


----------



## missjess

Wow Goldlion!!! I'm really impressed with your birth story, you are amazing girl! Sounds like you did a really great job! 

Your daughter is a stunner, absolutely gorgeous! Congrats to both of you :happydance:


----------



## Holldoll

She's beautiful! You look amazing as well!


----------



## genkigemini

Oh, she is beautiful and you look amazing one day after having a baby!

Congrats!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats Goldlion! Shes beautiful :)


----------



## pepperflake

Wonderful story! Beautiful little girl, beautiful name! Congratulations! :hug:


----------



## Uvlollypop

shes really beautiful! you must be so proud


----------



## smartie

Congratulations, shes lovely!


----------



## bigbelly2

gorgeous family picture.....

how proud you must both be

you look so good for just giving birth perfect ending ay!!

h x


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats gold! You did fantasticly... She is beautiful, i bet you're one proud mummy!!


xx


----------



## supernurse

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_18.gif Congratulations, you look fantastic. Little Aspen is gorgeous and I'm so glad your labour went smoothly.
xx


----------



## NatalieB

_Awww what a gorgeous little baby =] x_


----------



## charlottecco2

oh my gosh she is gorgeous, well done honey, you look fabulous in the photo aswell, hope i look that good after giving birth lol xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless, what a beautiful little girl you have. She is adorable.

You look so happy in your family picture.

:hug:


----------



## Deise

Great job Goldlion!!!! I couldnt wait to see your LO! Congrats to you guys!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she is gorgeous. You look amazing for 28 hours of labour.


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations! She is so adorable x


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is beautiful x


----------



## clairebear

she is beautiful .

congratulations

u sound like u coped amazing well during labour i hope i can stay as level headed xx


----------



## B4byAnge1

Congratulations! She is absolutely gorgeous, and it sounds like you had a great labour!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats!!!!!


----------



## elles28

Congratulations your daughter is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what a beauty xxx


----------



## Kooky

She is gorgeous!! I love the name and you look brilliant having just given birth!
I hope you are having a wonderful time being a mommy :)
Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## babyblessed

Huge congratulations; great birth story, no pain relief...well done.

I love the fact you were saying thank you all the time :)

Did reading books help a lot?

Aspen is beautiful; you look like a very proud mommy and daddy *CONGRTULATIONS!* :hug:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Wow, well done you !!! She's absolutely beautiful, an you both look so proud, as you should !! :) :hug:


----------



## Belle

what a beauty!! well done u!!xx


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats she beautiful


----------



## sonny

Congratulations, She is absolutely lovely!! She has a lovely name and a lovely mummy and daddy.
All the best and make sure you rest up a bit :hugs:


----------



## goldlion

babyblessed said:


> Huge congratulations; great birth story, no pain relief...well done.
> 
> I love the fact you were saying thank you all the time :)
> 
> Did reading books help a lot?
> 
> Aspen is beautiful; you look like a very proud mommy and daddy *CONGRTULATIONS!* :hug:

I think reading books worked miracles. I knew how to cope with everything and what to expect. I'd definitely recommend reading a lot of birthing books.


----------



## BeckyBoo

She's a stunner hun, congratulations :hug:


----------



## Linzi

Wow, you did so well :) 

Congrats on your gorgeous little girl :)

xxx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif


----------



## gde78

She's gorgeous! Well done for being so calm and no pain relief!!!


----------



## Jenny

Awww! She's gorgeous hon. I'm happy to hear your labor went smoothly.
Good job hon! 

:hug:


----------



## bigbelly2

wow...shes a week old today!! has the time gone really quick and how are things at home now you have a new edition?

h x


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## sammie18

Awww shes so cute!! nice pics and congrats!!


----------



## Gemz

CONGRATULATIONS hun - she's gorgeous :hug:


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## Tam

Congratulations, she is lovely! x


----------

